# 58? Murray Strato Flite



## L.I. Steve (Aug 25, 2015)

While on vacation in Pennsylvania over the weekend, my family and I wanted to take a day and visit the souvenir  shops. as we drove we past on place that had things you might find in a yard sale so we stopped. To my surprise I came across a Strato Flite buicycle sitting outside in the elements. The shop owner said it would be nice to use as lawn art and put plants on it. I asked how much and she replied $35... I said SOLD! Once I got it home and just washed it off with water, I could not believe how good a shape the bike was in. there is only minor rust, as expected, and the frame is straight and there are no broken welds. I broke it down today to clean it off a little better and repack the bearings. I will stop and get new tubes for it tomorrow. Although the tires are worn, they are the original Sears Allstate tires... it even has an original tube still! The only thing I am going to do to this once it is back together is wax it. Thanks to the hard work of fellow CABERS 30thTbird who started a Murray serial number project and to facair55 who added to that thread, I was able to decipher the serial number "MOTX P24 I84551" as being a 1958 model. I am now on the hunt for the tank and dual lights. I will post pictures in a few days when it's back together.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice! Sadly it is missing the tank but it's a looker!


----------



## jd56 (Aug 26, 2015)

It's a nice start on a classic middleweight. Hope you find the correct tank. They aren't that easy to find.

Here's one that is complete but has a rear tailight. (not mine).











It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## the tinker (Aug 26, 2015)

It's nice to"find" or just run into an old bike. especially when it's by accident. I have come home and found them in my own yard.... someone who heard I liked old bikes just left an old monark and an old 50's Hawthorne[ with tank].
Hope you get hooked Steve, it's a great hobby.


----------

